# Cannabis Mead?



## sideburnsnbellbottems67 (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been brewing beer for a while, and started in on making mead (Honey Wine) a few months ago. I made a great herbal "absinthe" flavored mead that turned out great! Now I was thinking about taking my bag of sticks and seeds and make a "Stick and Seed Mead!" I was wondering if the yeast and alcohol working its way into the sticks will be enough will be enough to extract the THC, or if I would have to make a Cannabis tea (with milk) and use that to make a Milk wine. Any brewers/chef's opinions? But a Thanks to any thoughts!


----------



## gioua (Feb 19, 2013)

here is an older tread on this subject...
sorry dont know enough about beer making to help out more then posting a link...


https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/281675-brewing-beer-cannabis.html


----------



## sideburnsnbellbottems67 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you, This is just what I was looking for!


----------



## knifethrower (Feb 24, 2013)

This thread caught my eye because I have extensive experience in making mead, beer and in growing my own weed over the last two decades. I will not claim to be an absolute expert but here are my thoughts on this subject.
I have tried using stems/seeds in various ways many years ago and with extremely disappointing results. I am much more educated now and would never even consider it. Seeds will not get you high unless they are completely covered in THC from being in contact with the bud. It's better to save them for growing or just throw them away. Stems contain very little THC and it would take quite a bit of them to get much THC out of them. And here's the bottom line. Stems taste nasty and will ruin the flavor of anything you to put them into. Mead is very expensive to make. Honey is not cheap. And I believe it would be barely consumable if it had canna stems or even your premo bud steeping in it for several months while the mead ages. And besides the nasty taste I doubt there would be enough psychoactive drug in there to even be noticed.
There are a few ways to extract THC from your weed and I would still never consider using stems and seeds after the experiences I have had. Not even if I was desperate.
THC in the form of Hash is extracted with the use of canna leaves, ice water, and a series of filters.
THC in the form of Hash Oil is extracted with the use of high grade alcohol or even solvents such as paint thinner. The idea is for the alcohol/solvent to evaporate leaving the Hash Oil behind.
The most common way of extracting THC is through cooking with a fat such as oil or butter. If you are growing your own then every leaf on your plants is a gold mine and should never be discarded. If you are a smoker, save your bud for smoking and use the leaves for your cooking/hash/hash oil (check out my "coconut canna tea" recipe).

To get back to the subject...If I wanted to ad THC to one of my mead recipes I would first wait until the mead was completely fermented out. That will take about 4 to 6 months. The I would take a couple of cups of the fermented mead and put it into a sauce pan and then ad hash oil made with the use of Everclear, Absynthe or a high alcohol vodka and then boil until the hash oil is thoroughly dissolved. Take a glass of your newly fermented mead and ad some of the boiled mixture to the mead, stir and enjoy. If the flavor of the resulting is just to nasty to believe then don't ruin the rest of your batch with it. If the flavor is mild to almost un-noticeable then stick with it or adjust it until it gets you to where you want to be.
I personally would be very skeptical of anyone who says they dry hopped their brew and it turned out great. Regardless of the taste I just don't think their is enough alcohol in beer/mead/wine for very much of the THC to become psychoactive and would be a disappointing waste of good THC. I have no doubts that there are people out there who get their kicks out of convincing novices to ruin expensive batches of brew/mead/weed/whatever by telling them "I've tried it! It turned out great!"
Like I stated before, I am no expert but, these are my thoughts on the subject.
Now let's get high Stoners!


----------



## Fruitbat (Mar 26, 2014)

I ran started some weed mead about 3 months ago. It is fantastic so far and will be better in 4 - 5 months. Here's what I did:

3 lbs good non-commercial honey (I use the honey from my hives)
1/4 good bud or more...whatever...

I use a Magic Butter machine to make my infused honey. 4 hours at 190. 

Strain honey through strainer. 

Make up your must as you would with any mead. Pitch your yeast, lock it and wait. 

This is good for 1 gallon. You can adjust as the recipe as you like. 

I just tasted some today. It's amazing. Very lovely stuff. You don't get a weedy taste until the very end and even that's a more hash like taste. I've only had a few small sips. I'm sure if you had a full glass you'd feel it. 

There is a ton of room for experimentation with this stuff. What I will say is mine is turning out fantastic. My professional brewer friends were blown away by the flavor. 

Cheers!


----------



## fumble (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a question about honey...from what I am reading you can extract into it like glycerine? Is that correct?


----------

